# 0x80070035 Path Not Found /U-Verse



## BGuillemette (Oct 21, 2009)

My file and printer sharing stopped working after an AT&T tech swapped out a U-Verse modem. Everything was working fine before and after the initial U-Verse install. But when they swapped modems to try to fix the problems the phone part of U-Verse was causing with our home alarm, we started getting the error: Network Path Not Found 0x800070035.

Configuration is a Dell desktop on Vista as the host PC with the shared files and printer attached, two other Dell desktops on XP hardwired into the switch box and two Dell laptops on Vista connected via wireless. I tried some of the suggestions I've seen in prior posts to no avail. Any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think you need to call the AT&T folks back to fix what they've screwed up!


----------



## BGuillemette (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks, John. That's probably all I have left for options.


----------

